# MIUI 8.12 laggy/slow for you guys?



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone notice a very noticeable performance hit going to 8.12? I was pulling consistent 2300 quadrant scores, (I know ) I can usually hit 30fps going up the stairs and 10+fps on the planets, on 8.12 this went down to around 12-18fps and 3-4fps on the planets (1300-1632 tops)

The device overall felt really slow..this was after a data/cache wipe and install from the last ver. And a day of use to build cache. Also tried multiple v6 sc settings with no improvement.

Restored back to my last backup and the snappiness is back and pumping 2200+ scores again.

Anyone else seeing any slowness on this version?


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

see thread ---> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2667


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Deathshead said:


> Also tried multiple v6 sc settings with no improvement.


missed this line. let me know if the KAK tweak along with this work.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

when you run the script what does it rank your launcher as? hard to kill, very hard to kil, bulletproof, weak? if its weak run option 10 or 11 to rectify this.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Very strange, I restored back to my known fast cw 8.5 restore, then re flashed over it with no wipe and the device is running faster than ever, perhaps I didn't run the fresh install long enough to build cache? It was all day..

V6 sc on megaram #2 with kernel tweaks. With go launcher on top..


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

perhaps. what does the script determine your launcher strength as?


----------

